# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Đà Nẵng đón 1.400 du khách tàu biển- Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hieunt

Tàu du lịch 5 sao Gemini do hãng Saigontourist khai thác cập cảng Tiên Sa ngày 12/3, chở theo gần 1.400 du khách quốc tế, chủ yếu đến từ Trung Quốc và châu Âu. Đa số du khách đã có chuyến tham quan Đà Nẵng cùng các di sản văn hóa thế giới tại miền Trung như Đô thị cổ Hội An, Cố đô Huế, Thánh địa Mỹ Sơn.



Ở Đà Nẵng, tour xích-lô du lịch vòng quanh thành phố, chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật ở Nhà hát Tuồng Nguyễn Hiển Dĩnh, Bảo tàng Điêu khắc Chăm, Danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn… được nhiều du khách lựa chọn.
Đây là chuyến tàu đến Đà Nẵng định kỳ hằng tháng theo hành trình xuất phát từ Hải Nam (Trung Quốc) đến Hạ Long và Đà Nẵng.

Để đi Huế bạn có thể tham khảo *tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào *du lịch Huế - du lich hue*

----------


## hcpro

Vụ này có vẻ nối tiếng thì phải  :Smile:

----------

